# Feeding Linseed and Brewers Yeast



## AmieeT (12 August 2014)

Leading on from another thread, where a lot of owners of ponies with sweet itch posted saying they feed these, I did some research into it and have decided to try my pony on it.

He has mild sweet itch which has been managed quite well so far this year, but every little helps.

So I have found that the Linseed comes in both micronised powder and oil form- excuse the possible daft question- but does it make a difference which I use?

EG- Are there any benefits of feeding one over another? Does one last longer/is more cost effective? 

Secondly, where does everyone buy the Brewers Yeast from? Do all the ponies seem to like it, or would it be something to try and get a sample of first?

Thanks in advance!

Ax


----------



## WelshD (12 August 2014)

The micronized linseed has more goodness than the liquid as far as I know, its also much more cost effective

I get my brewers yeast from Progressive Earth on ebay and give my pony (S itch) 75g a day, he is only 11.2 so this is well over the recommended amount but I do find it helps enormously. He wouldn't eat it at first so I had to build the amount up slowly

I've also found Burdock root to be beneficial too

I have also used Global Herbs Fly Free with some success


----------



## stencilface (12 August 2014)

I buy my micronised linseed from Charnwood, one of the cheapest I think.  I think they get more goodness from it as they get more than just oil iykwim, plus its very palatable.  I get yeasacc (I think!) from Progressive earth on ebay, but you can also buy from Charwood in big sacks as I think that may work out cheaper.

I'm feeding brewers yeast as recommended for my boys feet (is it for anti imflammatory properties) and he seems to like it.


----------



## redfoxhunter (12 August 2014)

I feed both these to mine, who has severe sweet itch and have found they really help.

Get brewers yeast off ebay, and had to build it up slowly as he hated it to start with but now he doesn't notice.

Also use micronised linseed.


----------



## AmieeT (12 August 2014)

Thank you both! Have found Pro-Earth on eBay after much looking. Am going to give it a go- if it helps him be more comfortable, it'll be worth it.

Do you feed both all year round, or do you start before the spring?

Ax


----------



## WelshD (12 August 2014)

AmieeT said:



			Thank you both! Have found Pro-Earth on eBay after much looking. Am going to give it a go- if it helps him be more comfortable, it'll be worth it.

Do you feed both all year round, or do you start before the spring?

Ax
		
Click to expand...

All year round but I cut down the brewers yeast to 25g between nov and feb


----------



## Happy Hunter (12 August 2014)

Charnwood and progressive earth for me.
But I had to knock off the brewers yeast for mine  - she detested it!
Now on ProBalance instead 

I have to knock down the linseed in the peak summer (not sure if thats 'correct' or not)  - but she does get a little fatty on it!!! (that and the grass too i suppose)!


----------



## stencilface (12 August 2014)

I feed mine (when I remember to order it!) linseed, probalance, yeasacc and spearmint to hide the others (!) all year round.


----------



## Micky (13 August 2014)

Spirulina is meant to be v good treating sweet itch, you can also get it from forageplus or progressive earth, though you start to feed it in feb for the midge season coming...Micronised linseed is generally fed for hooves and skin/coat and to help gain a wee bit of weight, brewers to help the gut balance.Google spirulina and see what you think.


----------



## Leo Walker (13 August 2014)

Mine gets pro hoof, linseed, brewers yeast, mag chloride and salt. I get Charnwood linseed from my local feed shop and he gets 3 x 50ml scoop. Brewers yeast comes from Progressive Earth and he gets a heaped 50ml scoop, which is probably about 75gms+ in weight. I noticed a difference when I increased it from the standard 25gms to the bigger dose  Hes gone from chronic sweet itch, to itch free!


----------



## Leo Walker (13 August 2014)

I think the salt made a difference as well. He gets a heaped 25ml scoop, so probably 35gs+


----------



## Pat corcoran (31 August 2022)

How much magnesium chloride did you feed please and where did you source it?


----------

